# Wtd: Seiko 5 Flieger (SNK809 or similar)



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

View Advert


*Wtd: Seiko 5 Flieger (SNK809 or similar)*

Hi all,

I'm looking for one of these:









So that I can make another one of these:









I made the pilot diver ages ago - it was very simple to make as all it is is the case, crystal, bezel etc from the SKX171 (basically an SKX007 with a different bezel) fitted with the dial, hands, movement etc from the SNK809. I liked the watch but eventually sold it  , however I've decided that I would now like another. I have a suitable case but still need the innards from the SNK809 to complete it. Cosmetic condition of the SNK is not really important, considering that I'm going to gut the thing, but I'd like it to be working & keeping decent time, hence a scratched crystal/missing bracelet/fubar'd case back etc would not be a problem.

Creation have them for £50ish but it seems a waste to gut a brand new watch (even if Seiko have made gazillions of the things) & I'm not entirely sure - good though Creation are - that it would arrive before I disappear off to Antipodean regions - New Zealand - very soon for a much needed holiday.

If anyone can help please give me a shout/send me a pm - many many thanks indeed :thumbs_up:




*Advertiser*

pauluspaolo



*Date*

01/12/17



*Price or Trade Value*

£50.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

